# Huge relief............................................ ..I think



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Just back from hospital. 

And the good news is painkillers that could floor a horse, and more physio - read rub downs by a lovely dark haired maiden. It also came with the strict instruction to play more golf. "It's not a battle we will win but with the medication there's no reason why we have to lose either." Yeeeeehaaaa!

The bad news..... lose at least 50lbs......... I did offer him my left leg but he wasn't interested .

WoooooHooooo! A week ago it looked like I would be hanging up my bats for good.

In case you haven't noticed, I'm absolutely mega happy.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Big Hobbit said:


> Just back from hospital.
> 
> And the good news is painkillers that could floor a horse, and more physio - read rub downs by a lovely dark haired maiden. It also came with the strict instruction to play more golf. "It's not a battle we will win but with the medication there's no reason why we have to lose either." Yeeeeehaaaa!
> 
> ...


Gotta love great news even better when the news is play more golf!!!!!:headbang:

Good luck with the weight loss and keep swing glad you didn't have to retire the clubs!


----------

